# Oct. Photo Comp. -- This Sporting Life



## Paul Russell (Oct 4, 2005)

The new photo competition is "This Sporting Life".

Which is just a catchy way of saying that it must contain something vaguely sporty (and hopefully a bit of life).

Definition of sport is a bit tricky. Golf, apparently, is a sport. Darts definitely. Frisbee possibly.

Definition of sport from Encarta Dictionary:

"competitive physical activity: an individual or group competitive activity involving physical exertion or skill, governed by rules, and sometimes engaged in professionally".



For example:

football

bowls

more football

triathlon 

horsing



Rules:

* Up to 3 pictures allowed

* Post up the link, not the picture

* All entries must be in by last day of October

* Only use pictures you photographed yourself

* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did

* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

* Voting starts on 1st November and ends on 3rd November. Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered. Vote for your 1st 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point -- person with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

You can use your own web space, photo.net, photobucket.com or pbase.com to host your pictures for free. Or any others you choose or see fit to use.

Votes/comments/contributions from all urbanites welcome!

Thumbnails of all the photos can be found at

october thumbnails


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 4, 2005)

my first entry yellow legs


----------



## sovietpop (Oct 4, 2005)

damn I hate sports.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 5, 2005)

me too, and unfortunately the few sporting things I've happened to be at with camera haven't been too successful. I've got a few from sandown races, but they're a bit rubbish 

I'm not good enough to get decent pics of my favourite sporting subjects (horses) they're too quick!


----------



## stroober (Oct 5, 2005)

Right then

Nice Legs mates 

pre-match warm up


----------



## Louloubelle (Oct 5, 2005)

1 http://www.pbase.com/louloubelle/image/30575991

2 http://www.pbase.com/louloubelle/image/29157959

3 http://www.pbase.com/louloubelle/image/30575880


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 5, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> me too, and unfortunately the few sporting things I've happened to be at with camera haven't been too successful.



you could interpret the theme pretty loosely/creatively -- it doesn't have to be professionals doing sport.

It could be a set of goalposts at the rec, or a deserted crazy golf course, or your local Ladbrokes, or kids playing conkers, etc., etc.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 5, 2005)

ah ha - well as i nearly killed myself on an outwards bounds course yesterday for my work team building event i might have a loosely sporty pic. 

if i could bend my arms enough to pick the camera up and upload them i'd have a look  but i ache too much today


----------



## alef (Oct 5, 2005)

First entry:
Bowling for Battersea


----------



## richsaint (Oct 5, 2005)

1 - l'Enfer Du Nord

2 - The Road to Hell 

3 - Off The Back

All taken at this years Paris - Roubaix classic in northern France.


----------



## zenie (Oct 5, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> First entry:
> Bowling for Battersea




That is a fuckin great photo well done Alef  

Edited to add - only a day in and you just got my winning vote.

Now saved as my desktop wallpaper.


----------



## zenie (Oct 5, 2005)

stroober said:
			
		

> Right then
> 
> 
> pre-match warm up



Aww men playing rugby yum


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 5, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> That is a fuckin great photo well done Alef
> 
> Edited to add - only a day in and you just got my winning vote.
> 
> Now saved as my desktop wallpaper.




Yes.

Bowls is an _incredibly_ photogenic sport.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 5, 2005)

*entry 1*

saturday football


----------



## wiskey (Oct 5, 2005)

*& entry 2*

Rock Climbing


----------



## elcuadroentero (Oct 5, 2005)

I agree with Zenie, great shot Alef!
Like the way the the bowlers shadow is still about to bowl....
Great timing!




			
				alef said:
			
		

> First entry:
> Bowling for Battersea


----------



## sovietpop (Oct 5, 2005)

wow the standard is so high this month, and its only day one.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 5, 2005)

Great subject choice.

My three efforts:

Back of the Net - taken at Dulwich Hamlet,

Well Spotted - taken at Lords' and

Bottoms Up - taken at the London Towers basketball.


----------



## blackadder (Oct 5, 2005)

My first entry..


Greyhounds


----------



## alef (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks, urbanites, it is one of my favourite photos of the past few years. As Paul says, bowls is quite photogenic -- or at least at such a leisurely pace that it's easy to compose and shoot without the usual complexities of action! 

By the way, does "This Sporting Life" have particular meaning besides the film? Classic early British realism. I had no idea that rugby had such class divisions in its roots.


----------



## zenie (Oct 6, 2005)

blackadder said:
			
		

> My first entry..
> 
> 
> A beautiful sport


----------



## blackadder (Oct 6, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

>



Right, Iv'e changed the pics name so as not to turn this thread into a hunting debate.


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 6, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> By the way, does "This Sporting Life" have particular meaning besides the film? Classic early British realism. I had no idea that rugby had such class divisions in its roots.



I don't know, I just chose it because it sounded a lot better than "Sports". I haven't seen the film.

And there's the horseracing newspaper "Sporting Life" -- is that still going?


----------



## sovietpop (Oct 6, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> I had no idea that rugby had such class divisions in its roots.



Still does in Ireland, unless your from Limerick.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 6, 2005)

blackadder said:
			
		

> My first entry..
> Greyhounds



I see a program last wednesday I think it was about thta sport. It was the last meet as it is now band. Nice Image BA   

forgot the name of sport C??????


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 6, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> forgot the name of sport C??????


coursing.


----------



## Onket (Oct 6, 2005)

Some great pics already, well done.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 6, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> coursing.


That it did think it was called Doggin But that a difrent kind of game   

back to the comp


----------



## exosculate (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh I don't like sport much. Will need to be very lateral if i enter this one.


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 6, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Oh I don't like sport much. Will need to be very lateral if i enter this one.



Exactly. I mean, I haven't been to an actual sporting event like a football match for years, but I still could find vaguely sporty stuff to enter (if I was going to).

I was thinking of a competition I'd seen elsewhere called "A Sporty Moment" that produced some good entries.

Here's a couple of extremely lateral entries that I liked:

not an entry, obviously!

another non-entry


Edit: just to make it clear -- before I get into trouble -- these pics aren't by me, unfortunately. The first is by Peter Williams the second is by Jim Arnold, whose web site is well worth looking at 

Jim Arnold


----------



## wiskey (Oct 6, 2005)

2nd link wont give me a pic in opera


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 6, 2005)

*1st Entry*

Champagne And Cricket


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 7, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> That is a fuckin great photo well done Alef
> 
> Edited to add - only a day in and you just got my winning vote.
> 
> Now saved as my desktop wallpaper.



That is an absolute blinder Alef.

Same place, Battersea park but messing around with PS. Taken a couple of years ago - not an entry

More bowling


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 7, 2005)

wiskey said:
			
		

> 2nd link wont give me a pic in opera



Are you talking about "another non-entry"?

Just tried it -- works fine for me in IE, Firefox, Opera


----------



## wiskey (Oct 7, 2005)

i guess i must have screwed it up or something - works for me too now


----------



## Firky (Oct 7, 2005)

hhmm, I live right next to a young boy's sports college.

i wonder how long it would take before i got a stoning, for hanging around with my camera...


----------



## Onket (Oct 7, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> hhmm, I live right next to a young boy's sports college.
> 
> i wonder how long it would take before i got a stoning, for hanging around with my camera...



LOL


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 7, 2005)

*2nd Entry*

Sod The Cricket


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 7, 2005)

*3rd Entry*

Armed And dangerous


----------



## alef (Oct 7, 2005)

Spymaster said:
			
		

> Champagne And Cricket



Very slick    Having a black background on the web page adds a feeling of looking into a window. Also really like all the colours on the pitch and there being just a bit of exposure on the woman's face.


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 7, 2005)

Spymaster said:
			
		

> Champagne And Cricket



Yeah, I really like that one as well. The pitch and people on the pitch look slightly overexposed but in a way that's really effective.

It's almost as if she's looking at a painting or a manipulated photo.


----------



## Firky (Oct 7, 2005)

Fifa Football


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 7, 2005)

[weekend coming, desperate attempt to drum up some interest for the people that said, "oh know, we hate sport"]

Remember the title is "This Sporting Life". Be creative -- it doesn't have to be professionals playing sport. Or even amateurs playing sport.

not an entry again


----------



## Firky (Oct 7, 2005)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> [weekend coming, desperate attempt to drum up some interest for the people that said, "oh know, we hate sport"]
> 
> Remember the title is "This Sporting Life". Be creative -- it doesn't have to be professionals playing sport. Or even amateurs playing sport.
> 
> not an entry again



Was that aimed at me? It is a bit deliberatley ambiguous. I'll resubmit if you like.


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Oct 8, 2005)

I find action shots with a compact digital quite difficult, but I think this one works well:

Under 14 Girls

(Auto levels and slightly cropped)


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 8, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Was that aimed at me? It is a bit deliberatley ambiguous. I'll resubmit if you like.



Ha ha. No that wasn't aimed at you  --  I don't think your picture was even up when I started typing.

I was just worried that the theme wasn't going to get many entries from people who don't like sport (like me really) and was trying to drum up some interest.

Edit: your shot looks completely "on theme" to me!


----------



## Random One (Oct 8, 2005)

My 1st Entry...not sure if it completely fits the title but here goes anyway:

Beer and Games


----------



## alef (Oct 8, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> My 1st Entry...not sure if it completely fits the title but here goes anyway:
> 
> Beer and Games



Fits for me. I'm thinking of it like the Orange questions in Trivial Pursuit: sports and leisure.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 8, 2005)

My first entry (really not sure about this colour profile business, but it looks OK)


----------



## Random One (Oct 8, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> Fits for me. I'm thinking of it like the Orange questions in Trivial Pursuit: sports and leisure.


 that is a good way of thinking about it


----------



## Random One (Oct 8, 2005)

here is entry 2:

Rollerdance


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 8, 2005)

second entry

like a fish out of water


----------



## Random One (Oct 8, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> second entry
> 
> like a fish out of water


 hehehehe that is cool


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 9, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> Very slick    Having a black background on the web page adds a feeling of looking into a window. Also really like all the colours on the pitch and there being just a bit of exposure on the woman's face.



Thanks. Shame about the chaps head at the bottom though, I was going to crop it out but thought I'd lose too much of the woman.


----------



## alef (Oct 9, 2005)

Spymaster said:
			
		

> Thanks. Shame about the chaps head at the bottom though, I was going to crop it out but thought I'd lose too much of the woman.



Didn't pay any attention to it, my eye was drawn to the woman herself then the people on the pitch. It's a common issue in photography: the photographer spends ages worrying about a detail that no one else even notices! If anything the small head just gives the woman more context, if it was too perfect it might start to look like you'd photoshopped her in from another picture.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 9, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> My first entry (really not sure about this colour profile business, but it looks OK)




wow, how long did it take you to learn how to fly! 

how'd you take that?


----------



## mauvais (Oct 9, 2005)

wiskey said:
			
		

> wow, how long did it take you to learn how to fly!
> 
> how'd you take that?


From the top of the Eiffel Tower, straight down


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Oct 9, 2005)

My second:

Not Formula One

Very slightly cropped. That just leaves the obligatory B&W one to do.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 9, 2005)

bugger, I had a load of bumper cars!

mine were pretty crap though, so no great loss


----------



## Firky (Oct 9, 2005)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> My second:
> 
> Not Formula One
> 
> Very slightly cropped. That just leaves the obligatory B&W one to do.



i cant but help but shoot in B&W now (even though I have a dslr!), I just see it in 'black and white' and cos of that some of my colour photography is slacking


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 10, 2005)

Here is my first entry this month, also in glorious monochrome: -

Time Trial 

My second entry: -

Howzat! 

Londoners will recognise this image from the outside of Lillywhites at Picadilly Circus.  A few seconds Photoshopping sends this player to the Pavillion.

Hocus


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 10, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> From the top of the Eiffel Tower, straight down



I thought it was a photo of a video game. Didn't realise it was "real".

PS. The thumbnails page is up. Thanks, Hiccup.


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 10, 2005)

*First entry*

Taken at a village fete. I don't think I need to say any more

badminton challenge


----------



## Firky (Oct 10, 2005)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Taken at a village fete. I don't think I need to say any more
> 
> badminton challenge



that sign and pose is screaming to be photoshopped b3ta style


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 10, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> that sign and pose is screaming to be photoshopped b3ta style



I think there was only one kid that would play him. did he let the young boy win? what do you think.........


----------



## exosculate (Oct 10, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> that sign and pose is screaming to be photoshopped b3ta style


----------



## mhendo (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm probably not going to have the time or the opportunity to take any pictures for the topic, so i've pulled a couple out of the files.

Both taken at Yankee Stadium on July 4 this year.

Umpires' conference
Dancing ground staff


----------



## hiccup (Oct 10, 2005)

mhendo said:
			
		

> ...
> Dancing ground staff



Ooo, I like that


----------



## exosculate (Oct 10, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Ooo, I like that




Yeah i like that one too.


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 10, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

>


----------



## mhendo (Oct 10, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Ooo, I like that


Cheers. For those not sure what's going on in the picture, i'll explain.

During a baseball game, the large strip of sand/dirt between the infield grass and the outfield grass gets scuffed up by fielders and base runners. Most ballparks send ground staff out once or twice (sometimes more) during the game with mats or chains that they drag behind them to flatten and smooth out the dirt. As you can see from the picture, this usually involves five or six people, and between them they can cover the whole area in one sweep out and back.

At Yankee Stadium in New York, they play music while this is happening, and the ground staff stop in the middle of their sweep to do a dance. In this picture, they were doing the moves to the tune of the Village People's "YMCA".


----------



## wiskey (Oct 10, 2005)

mhendo said:
			
		

> Dancing ground staff




thats cool 

i think i need to pull my socks up a bit


----------



## girasol (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh, I like sports photography and the entries so far are great!  

I shall be sitting this one out but I shall be watching intently!


----------



## sovietpop (Oct 11, 2005)

In the bookies


----------



## Firky (Oct 11, 2005)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> I think there was only one kid that would play him. did he let the young boy win? what do you think.........



probably his son too


----------



## Firky (Oct 11, 2005)

fratton park - a view from my ol' window


----------



## shoddysolutions (Oct 11, 2005)

Dirt jump - Extreme weekend, St Ouen, Jersey


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 11, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> probably his son too



I've got a whole set of weird ones from that afternoon - that's the only sport related one though. Village church and WI oranised fete/jumble sale/maypole dance.....you get the idea.


----------



## Onket (Oct 11, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> fratton park - a view from my ol' window



Nice.


----------



## Firky (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks fella


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 14, 2005)

Here are my entries this month

1. The player 

2. The Pool of Life


----------



## stroober (Oct 14, 2005)

3rd entry

bangin


----------



## indicate (Oct 17, 2005)

*two entries*

1.  Champs 
2.  Watching the Fog Roll In


----------



## sajana (Oct 17, 2005)

my entries

taken in an old street of bombay 

Not Cricket? 



a practise session of "Kho-Kho" watched keenly by classmates 

Kho!


----------



## sovietpop (Oct 17, 2005)

my first one

in the air


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 18, 2005)

My third entry this month: Cover Your Ears! 

Hocus


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 18, 2005)

sajana said:
			
		

> my entries
> 
> taken in an old street of bombay
> Howzzat???



Hey steady on old chap!  I have already entered a picture with the title _*Howzat*?_  At least mine is to do with proper cricket.  It is post 61 page 3.  This could confuse everyone.     I like the _*Koh!*_ picture though.

Hocus


----------



## hiccup (Oct 18, 2005)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Here is my first entry this month, also in glorious monochrome: -
> 
> Time Trial
> 
> ...



That's Ant McPartlin, aicmfp.


----------



## Chorlton (Oct 18, 2005)

wow i haven't entered one of these competitions in ages.... but i have recently started to get into sports photography  so i might as well have a crack at this.. taken last night at the Cheadle Town Vs FC United fixture - taking under floodlights is something that can be tricky, so i have to compensate in many cases by adding some photoshoppery to what is already a slghtly distorted pic - i quite like this one because it kinda catches just how nuts this player was actully going when he scored this goal.... these are lower league players who are suddenly playing to thousands of people and scoring in front of packed stands really means a lot... anyway.....


#1 Adored in Manchester


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 18, 2005)

Here's one taken a few days ago

Bear-baiting

Of course bear-baiting's a sport. You just don't understand our country ways.

As I won last month, this entry is "just for fun" of course.


----------



## Chorlton (Oct 19, 2005)

From the same game as before

Best Seat in the Ground


----------



## madamv (Oct 19, 2005)

Ok, first entries coming up. Just an amature, you understand!

1  http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a37/madamv/PICT0030.jpg  PRoD Football

2  http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a37/madamv/camerapics00057.jpg  Weightlifting

3  http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a37/madamv/camerapics00056.jpg Crazy Daddy

Hope thats right and the links work!


----------



## sajana (Oct 19, 2005)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Hey steady on old chap!  I have already entered a picture with the title _*Howzat*?_  At least mine is to do with proper cricket.  It is post 61 page 3.  This could confuse everyone.     I like the _*Koh!*_ picture though.
> 
> Hocus






 sorry. had not seen that caption. have changed the name. 
btw, that picture is about cricket - it features indian cricket captain Sourav ganguly and pakistan team captain Inzamam hul Haq   

thanks for Kho!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 19, 2005)

sajana said:
			
		

> sorry. had not seen that caption. have changed the name.
> btw, that picture is about cricket - it features indian cricket captain Sourav ganguly and pakistan team captain Inzamam hul Haq
> 
> thanks for Kho!



Thanks sajana, also my apologies for not recognising those famous cricketers.  I follow cricket sometimes but mostly on the radio.

Hocus


----------



## blackadder (Oct 23, 2005)

Second entry

Spot the ball 

PNE v QPR 15th Oct 05.


----------



## liberty (Oct 24, 2005)

Shadows Entry for football


----------



## sovietpop (Oct 24, 2005)

like it, very nice.


----------



## Robster970 (Oct 24, 2005)

second entry - pool hall

third entry - the largest table football i've ever seen in my life


----------



## Chorlton (Oct 26, 2005)

third entry: The Changing Face Of Football  in a Northern Town


----------



## Firky (Oct 26, 2005)

Finally managed to get my pen drive to work, will be posting my final entry a bit later


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 26, 2005)

1st. Ride the wave


----------



## liberty (Oct 26, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> 1st. Ride the wave


I like it


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 26, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> 1st. Ride the wave


I love that


----------



## Firky (Oct 27, 2005)

Speed


----------



## bosco (Oct 28, 2005)

My first entry in a long, long time. 

Taken on the beaches of Sligo in the west of Ireland on a very drizzly day, so excuse the fuzziness:

Kite Flight


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 28, 2005)

There's been some good entries so far.

ALERT: Last weekend to take some pictures for this competition!


----------



## Chorlton (Oct 29, 2005)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> There's been some good entries so far.
> 
> ALERT: Last weekend to take some pictures for this competition!




don';t spose you could update the thumbnail gallery paul?


----------



## exosculate (Oct 29, 2005)

My first entry

Racing Post


----------



## exosculate (Oct 29, 2005)

My second entry

Winning a Romany Hockabin 


My third entry

Come fly away


----------



## zcat (Oct 29, 2005)

blackadder said:
			
		

> Right, Iv'e changed the pics name so as not to turn this thread into a hunting debate.


what? a beautiful sport or greyhounds

honestly this pic shouldnt even be concidered 
its got fa to do with hunting at least hunting the aminal has a chance to get away with coursing the hares dont have any escape route and are eventually killed whilst alot of ejits bet on which dog will rip it apart 
gross and discusting


----------



## Firky (Oct 29, 2005)

zcat said:
			
		

> what? a beautiful sport or greyhounds
> 
> honestly this pic shouldnt even be concidered
> its got fa to do with hunting at least hunting the aminal has a chance to get away with coursing the hares dont have any escape route and are eventually killed whilst alot of ejits bet on which dog will rip it apart
> gross and discusting



Can you please take your opinions else where?


----------



## Onket (Oct 29, 2005)

Denmark Away


----------



## mauvais (Oct 29, 2005)

Alright, a late second one:

Lost Ball

Edit: meant to add that I altered the levels a bit; specifically I made a new layer with the foreground beacon object, left that pretty much as it was, and made the sky layer a bit more contrasty to bring out the colour.


----------



## Random One (Oct 29, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Alright, a late second one:
> 
> Lost Ball


 that is awesome...really like that one


----------



## mauvais (Oct 29, 2005)

Random One said:
			
		

> that is awesome...really like that one


Cheers   

I forgot to say what I did some post-processing on it - see my edit above.


----------



## zcat (Oct 29, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Can you please take your opinions else where?


why ? I have as much right to post opinions as anyone else including you


----------



## zcat (Oct 29, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Alright, a late second one:
> 
> Lost Ball
> 
> Edit: meant to add that I altered the levels a bit; specifically I made a new layer with the foreground beacon object, left that pretty much as it was, and made the sky layer a bit more contrasty to bring out the colour.


nice   is that along the Suffolk coast by any chance?


----------



## mauvais (Oct 29, 2005)

zcat said:
			
		

> nice   is that along the Suffolk coast by any chance?


It's Fairhaven Lake near Lytham in Lancashire, oop north. I'm from there - not a very exciting place, but at least the seaside offers some opportunity for pictures.


----------



## Firky (Oct 29, 2005)

zcat said:
			
		

> why ? I have as much right to post opinions as anyone else including you



Oui, but the photo comp thread has a habit of getting derailed.


----------



## Firky (Oct 29, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Alright, a late second one:
> 
> Lost Ball
> 
> Edit: meant to add that I altered the levels a bit; specifically I made a new layer with the foreground beacon object, left that pretty much as it was, and made the sky layer a bit more contrasty to bring out the colour.



Thats' cool, did you use a flash too?


----------



## Random One (Oct 29, 2005)

Fall


----------



## mauvais (Oct 29, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Thats' cool, did you use a flash too?


Nope! Don't think it would have made much difference; the lighting was OKish and it was a short focal length. Did it with the D70 kit lens - one of my first photos with it.


----------



## blackadder (Oct 29, 2005)

zcat said:
			
		

> what? a beautiful sport or greyhounds
> 
> honestly this pic shouldnt even be concidered
> its got fa to do with hunting at least hunting the aminal has a chance to get away with coursing the hares dont have any escape route and are eventually killed whilst alot of ejits bet on which dog will rip it apart
> gross and discusting



You are way out, but like Firky suggested, take your opinion to another thread and I'll gladly argue the done to death topic there.


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 29, 2005)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> don';t spose you could update the thumbnail gallery paul?



I don't have access to the thumbnails page  -- Hiccup has been doing it.


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Oct 31, 2005)

My last one. Another from school. Full frame.

Year 9 Games


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 31, 2005)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> I don't have access to the thumbnails page  -- Hiccup has been doing it.



... which is now up-to-date apart from last-day entries. Thanks Hiccup.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 31, 2005)

my final entry

clay pidgeon shooting


----------



## sovietpop (Oct 31, 2005)

crawled out of bed this morning to take this one, last photo, dublin city marathon


----------



## mauvais (Oct 31, 2005)

Another last one from me:

A Little Voyage


----------



## mauvais (Oct 31, 2005)

Nearly voting time, so unless anyone has a super-late award winning shot, I'm going to cast mine, since I wanna go to bed & might go home for a few days tomorrow.


*Shadows* by Liberty
*Champagne and Cricket* by Spymaster
*Largest Table...* by Robster1970

I found it extremely difficult to choose. I picked what I did because I found them notably different and unusual in subject. 'Shadows' purely for the idea and composition, like it a lot. Spymaster's shot has a weird cartoony/drawing feel to it but is brought back to reality with the perfect silhouette foreground. Finally 'Largest Table' for its particularly unique subject matter and perspective, plus fitting choice of photo style.

I also especially liked 'Off The Back' by richsaint, 'Not Formula One' by reallyoldhippy, alef's 'Bowling for Battersea', both of mhendo's, Random One's 'Beer and Games', and Firky's 'Fratton Park'. Wish I could have voted for all of these, and I've probably missed even more out.


----------



## Robster970 (Nov 1, 2005)

Without wishing to get all eurovision because MM gave me a vote:-

1) lost ball - mauvais mangue
2) fratton park - firky
3) battersea bowlers - alef

I like spymasters champagne and cricket as well. tough one this month.


----------



## mhendo (Nov 1, 2005)

Here we go:

1. Fratton Park - *Firky*
2. Lost Ball - *mauvais mangue*
3. Bowling for Battersea - *alef*

I also liked "champagne and cricket," but felt it would have been a stronger picture if there was actually cricket going on in the background, not just a bunch of people on the pitch. That would have pushed it into my top 3.

Good efforts all round everyone.

Edit to add: 

Wow, i just realised that i chose the same three pictures as *Robster*, only in a slightly different order!


----------



## Firky (Nov 1, 2005)

*1] thedyslexic1 - Ride the wave* 
Very atmospheric and moody shot, with more going on than you think!

*2] Robster970 - badminton challenge* 
Maybe posed, but its not setup! Love the vivid colours and there's something very 'english' about it. 

*3] alef - Bowling for Battersea* 
What I like about this, is the chap's shadow is still in contact with the bowl, and the white tree, white suits and white chimneys.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Nov 1, 2005)

Lost Ball - mauvais mangue

Not Formula One - reallyoldhippy

Dirt jump - shoddysolutions


----------



## Derian (Nov 1, 2005)

1) Time Trial - Hocus Eye

2) Racing Post - exosculate

3) Beer and Games - Random One


I found it very difficult to make a choice this month, I thought there were some fab entries. Spymaster's 'Armed and Dangerous' is one of my favourites. I also particularly liked 'Lost Ball' and 'A Little Voyage' from Mauvais Manque together with 'Clay Pigeon Shooting' and 'Rock Climbing' by Wiskey. 

Others in my long shortlist were thedyslexic1's 'Ride The Wave', mhendo's 'Dancing Ground Staff', richsaint's 'Off The Back', Tank Girl's 'Yellow Legs' and sovietpop's 'In The Air'.


----------



## oneflewover (Nov 1, 2005)

Beer & Games - Random One
Fratton Park - Firky
Lost Ball - mauvais mangue


----------



## emptyhead (Nov 1, 2005)

*emptyhead*




			
				oneflewover said:
			
		

> Beer & Games - Random One
> Fratton Park - Firky
> Lost Ball - mauvais mangue


yes u r very random have u thought maybe u should rest now to be at your best tomorrow?


----------



## mhendo (Nov 1, 2005)

emptyhead said:
			
		

> yes u r very random have u thought maybe u should rest now to be at your best tomorrow?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 1, 2005)

1. Lost Ball - mauvais mangue
2. Beer and Games - Random One
3. Champagne and Cricket - Spymaster


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 1, 2005)

1) Lost Ball - Mauvais Mangue: Uses a fair bit of licence in interpretation of the subject but a stunning photograph. 

2) Largest Table Football - Robster 970: Great shot with loads of interest. The lone girl somehow makes it.  

3) Alef - Bowling For Battersea: Well thought out and composed. 

Well done all.


----------



## richsaint (Nov 1, 2005)

1) Alef - Bowling For Battersea

2) Liberty - Shadows

3) Firky - Fratton Park


----------



## boing! (Nov 1, 2005)

1- Firky- fratton park
2- Sajana- howzzat??
3- Hocus eye- time trial


----------



## Skim (Nov 1, 2005)

So many good photos, I'm having problems picking three favourites.

I'm voting for:

1. Robster970: Badminton challenge
A lovely shot.

2. Spymaster: Cricket and champagne

3. Wiskey: Rock climbing
I like the colours in this one.

Other close contenders were Alef's bowling pic and Mauvais Manque's lost ball shot.


----------



## ill-informed (Nov 1, 2005)

Another month not entering, i hope next month theme's more to my taste. Anyway i thought there was one picture that stood out this month...

Champagne and Cricket - Spymaster


----------



## shoddysolutions (Nov 1, 2005)

1. Lost ball - mauvais mangue
2. Come fly away - exosculate
3. Armed and dangerous - Spymaster


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2005)

1) Bowling for Battersea - alef
2) Sahdows - liberty
3) Lost Ball - mauvais mangue


----------



## girasol (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok, my votes:

1)Adored in Manchester 
2)Dancing ground Staff 
3)Speed 

I also like A Little Voyage, In the air, Not Formula One, Time Trial, Sod the Cricket, Beer and Games and a few others!


----------



## Firky (Nov 1, 2005)

emptyhead said:
			
		

> yes u r very random have u thought maybe u should rest now to be at your best tomorrow?



cuckoo


----------



## strung out (Nov 1, 2005)

*1. Bowling for Battersea - alef
2. Pool Hall - Robster970
3. Yellow Legs - Tank Girl*

I liked these a lot, particularly the colours in 1 and 3. 2 just had so much atmosphere, I liked it a lot. Bowling for Battersea for me though, even had it as my wallpaper for a while


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 1, 2005)

1) *The player* - disco dave 2000 _don't know why I like this so much maybe cos it just simple _  

2) *Fratton park* - Firky _Keep looking at this, the noise was bugging me   you put a frame on image should done a bit of twinking to kill noise _   Still   tho 

3) *Dancing ground staff* - mhendo _nice shape & colour _

Greyhounds - blackadder mm shame it not closer you would had got 3rd   

Lost Ball - mauvais mangue is nice too to many fav this month


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 1, 2005)

1)
*Kho!*  sajana

2)
*Speed* Firky

3)
*Racing Post*  exosculate

There are lots more I could have voted for.  I think that the variety of approaches and subjects makes for a particularly good overall set of images.

Hocus


----------



## Random One (Nov 1, 2005)

1. Lost Ball-mauvais mangue

2.Rock Climbing-wiskey

3.Adored in Manchester-Chorlton


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Nov 1, 2005)

1st  -  Bowling for Battersea  -  alef
2nd  -  Time Trial  -  Hocus Eye
3rd  -  The player  -  disco_dave_2000


----------



## Chorlton (Nov 2, 2005)

1) My first entry, mauvais mangue

2) Fratton Park, Firky

3) Ride the wave, thedyslexic1


----------



## hiccup (Nov 2, 2005)

*1) Dancing ground staff - mhendo* Love the way some of the people are reaching up, and some are reaching down.

*2) A Little Voyage - mauvais mangue* Excellent stripey colours, and a real sense of speed. Looks like fun. I want one.

*3) pool hall - Robster970* So evocative. Like all the different poses of the people in the shot.


----------



## indicate (Nov 2, 2005)

*My Votes*

1.  *Bowling for Battersea* - alef
2.  *Badminton Challenge* - Robster970
3.  *Kite Flight* - bosco


Lots of top entries, well done everyone!


----------



## wiskey (Nov 2, 2005)

*votes*

Dancing ground staff - mhendo

Ride the wave - thedyslexic1

Champs - ndicate



highly commended - time trial


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Nov 2, 2005)

*Lost Ball*-mauvais mangue 

*yellow legs*-Tank Girl

*Umpires' conference*-mhendo


(brilliant shots, loads of great ones!  )


----------



## Louloubelle (Nov 2, 2005)

1. The Changing Face Of Football in a Northern Town - Chorlton
2. pool hall - Robster970
3. Lost Ball - mauvais mangue


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2005)

1) Fratton Park- Firky
2) A Little Voyage- mauvis mangue
3) Not Formula One- reallyoldhippy

Loads of good entries though.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 3, 2005)

nearly forgot to vote 

1 - fratton park - firky

2 - watching the fog roll in - indicate

3 - lost ball - mauvais mangue



some ace shots


----------



## sajana (Nov 3, 2005)

my votes 

1. Dancing ground staff - *mhendo*

2. Beer and Games - *random one*

3. Bowling for Battersea -*alef*



also liked Champagne and Cricket by Spymaster. had a tough time choosing this time. great entires.


----------



## Firky (Nov 3, 2005)

Voting is now closed I think 

they just needed adding up


----------



## sovietpop (Nov 3, 2005)

no it isn't ...

"voting starts on 1st November and ends on 3rd November"

surely we still have couple of hours to go...


----------



## Robster970 (Nov 3, 2005)

I think Firky's trying to shut up shop early to force a win for himself


----------



## Chorlton (Nov 3, 2005)

booooooooo to firky - extend voting by 2 more days and put a post in general telling them all to vote in here and that firky *hearts* thatcher and war and capitlist stuff.....


----------



## mauvais (Nov 3, 2005)

Oi, no!


----------



## liberty (Nov 3, 2005)

Pbase server is down


----------



## Firky (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't wanna win again cos that means I have to think of a theme, and then get moaned at 

There's already a post in general... want me to bump it?


----------



## Firky (Nov 3, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> no it isn't ...
> 
> "voting starts on 1st November and ends on 3rd November"
> 
> surely we still have couple of hours to go...



Exactly, so it ended at midnight - no?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 3, 2005)

No it didn't end at midnight but it will end at midnight tonight the 3rd.  The voting days are inclusive.  Although it looks to me as if the die is cast even if a few more vote today and poor old Firky will have to think of another subject.  

Hocus


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 3, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Exactly, so it ended at midnight - no?



No, midnight tonight. My 20 mates are still waiting for their U75 registrations to come through!


----------



## mauvais (Nov 3, 2005)

Does anyone know the current numbers?


----------



## Bomber (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm voting anyway

1. Fratton Park ~ Firky

2. Come fly away ~  exosculate

3. Best Seat in the Ground ~   Chorlton


----------



## stroober (Nov 3, 2005)

1: the largest table football i've ever seen in my life
Robster970

2: Lost Ball
mauvais mangue

3: Dirt jump
shoddysolutions

(4: Nice legs mate
stroober)


----------



## jodal (Nov 3, 2005)

All brilliant!

1. Robster970 - the largest table football i've ever seen in my life
2. thedyslexic1 - Ride the wave
3. mauvais mangue - My first entry

Now go and vote in the Urban Music competition.
Vote


----------



## alef (Nov 3, 2005)

Good return to form for the monthly competition, a lot of entries and votes.

*1. Spymaster - Champagne and Cricket*, wonderful shot, guessing it would have more votes if the link was still working

*2. mauvais mangue - Lost Ball*, fully deserving of all the votes, almost surely the winner. Such a rich sky and minimalist representation of sport

*3. Robster970 - Pool Hall*, love the lamps and the floor (though it needs a good tweak to increase contrast, imho)


----------



## exosculate (Nov 3, 2005)

1st - mhendo - dancing ground staff

2nd - Robster970 - the largest table football i've ever seen in my life

3rd - mauvais mangue - Lost Ball


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 3, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> *1. Spymaster - Champagne and Cricket*, wonderful shot, guessing it would have more votes if the link was still working



It seems to be OK now.

[getting round to voting]


----------



## sovietpop (Nov 3, 2005)

1st- Shadows liberty (I just love this photo, it makes my brain feel restful in the same way a mondrian painting does)

2. Champagne and Cricket Spymaster

3. Pre-match warm up Stroober

(but to be honest, it could so easily have been so many others - very high standard this month)


----------



## bosco (Nov 3, 2005)

1st - Lost Ball - mauvais mangue

2nd - Shadows - liberty


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 3, 2005)

My votes:

1. Pool hall -- Robster970
2. Champagne and cricket -- Spymaster
3. Dancing ground staff -- mhendo


----------



## Robster970 (Nov 3, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> *3. Robster970 - Pool Hall*, love the lamps and the floor (though it needs a good tweak to increase contrast, imho)



Was really tricky - had 3200ASA loaded in an old om10 that only goes up to 1600 - had to get it pulled 1 stop and hence it went flat and lost contrast. I do agree with you though, but thought I'd leave it alone.


----------



## alef (Nov 3, 2005)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Was really tricky - had 3200ASA loaded in an old om10 that only goes up to 1600 - had to get it pulled 1 stop and hence it went flat and lost contrast. I do agree with you though, but thought I'd leave it alone.


I think with a good scan and a bit of photoshopping you could really get more out of it. Hope you don't mind, I've done a very quick play with the levels just to show generally what I mean:
original 
levels tweaked


----------



## zenie (Nov 3, 2005)

My votes


Alef *Bowling for Battersea*
Random *One Beer and Games*
Robster 970 *The largest table football i've ever seen in my life*


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Nov 3, 2005)

Here's my 3 votes

Fratton Park - Firky
Time Trial - Hocus Eye
Dirt Jump - Shoddysolutions

KoD


----------



## Delphian Sibyl (Nov 3, 2005)

My votes are 

1. Pool hall -- Robster970
2. bowling for battersea -- Alef
3. the largest table football I've ever seen in my life -- Robster970


----------



## Robster970 (Nov 3, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> I think with a good scan and a bit of photoshopping you could really get more out of it. Hope you don't mind, I've done a very quick play with the levels just to show generally what I mean:
> original
> levels tweaked



I should have asked you to do that at the beginning of the month


----------



## mauvais (Nov 4, 2005)

Where's Firky now?   

Shall I have a go at adding up?


----------



## Firky (Nov 4, 2005)

It aint me thankfully - I've had a quick look (my maths is too shite to count haha), but I'm pretty confident it is not me - thank god.

But I came up with a theme anyway... one I was going to use last time ( sins!)


----------



## exosculate (Nov 4, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Where's Firky now?
> 
> Shall I have a go at adding up?



Go on - you know you want to!


----------



## mauvais (Nov 4, 2005)

Right, ten minutes in Excel hell... someone else can do it too as I'll cock it up...

*is never seen again*


----------



## mauvais (Nov 4, 2005)

Oooookaaaayyy...

I'd like someone to check it please, or at least the important bits.

Here's the simple version: http://wapoc.com/crap/results.htm

and for the Excel geeks: http://wapoc.com/crap/results.xml


----------



## Firky (Nov 4, 2005)

Get in  congrats dude!

If I'd won I was going to hand it down to second place anyway.

Whats' your theme then? I'm going to moan


----------



## Derian (Nov 4, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Oooookaaaayyy...
> 
> I'd like someone to check it please, or at least the important bits.
> 
> ...



Congrats


----------



## mauvais (Nov 4, 2005)

Cool!

Right, well, here we go... Since this last one went so well and so many got involved, I want to do something just as inclusive. At the same time I want a lot of potential for arty stuff and imaginative ideas over your typical snapshots, without coming up with some elitist crap. Two ideas I thought up that I don't think have been heavily touched on before:

*All in the Detail* - think intricacy, think the little bits that make say a building/object/scene/whatever special. The things that you have to look around for and would otherwise miss. Means we can maybe have some tasty macro entries, means people have to think and look around them, and infinite possibilities for where you can take it. However might be more difficult than you think and might not be as cohesive as I'd planned. Tempted to go with this, if I think I can get away with it.

...or...

*November Lights* - late sunrises, early sunsets, make the most of the oncoming gloom; if you get a move on, then fireworks/bonfires, and conversely maybe the first hints of Christmas towards the end; November reminds me of it going dark early - colourful city centres on the way home. Doesn't have to be slow shutter stuff; can easily take advantage of the low sun, long shadows and the autumn/winter weather. Entries'll have to really symbolise the time of year whilst sticking to the theme of light. Seasonal and lots of scope for interesting stuff, but at the same time could be a bit too narrow? Not particularly _inspirational_, more of a simple no-brainer.

Any preferences? All crap and got a better plan? Someone's bound to cry 'it's bollocks' but I don't want to embarrass myself more than I have to!


----------



## Firky (Nov 4, 2005)

I like the sound of the first one, the second one will just succumb to pretty sunsets, and pink clouds I fear.

All in the detail sounds very good, and has already got my mind racing with ideas 

I don't have a macro lense (they're like £300!) but I reckon I could wangle up something...


----------



## Firky (Nov 4, 2005)

On second thoughts I like the idea of reflecting the season / time of year... hhmm... 'the gloaming' the witching hour..

aahh its your call, man


----------



## mauvais (Nov 4, 2005)

Cool - I'll do it in the morning provided noone has any shouty objections. I reckon I'll go with the first; see what everyone else thinks though.

On the macro tip; check out the dirt cheap 50mm f/1.8 Nikon lens, which is ace anyway. That's like £60 on eBay. You mount it backwards with some £12 gubbins and you've got yourself a working macro lens for hardly anything. 

The trouble is you need a decent flash; apparently you can botch it with a diffuser but really you need something like the SB600.


----------



## Firky (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd like to see the first one above the second, yeah.

Before I spend any more money on my camera, I need to get myself a mac! That is my next big purchase, nearly did it a couple of months ago but procastinated yet again.

I'm off to bed soon!


----------



## mauvais (Nov 4, 2005)

No such luck for me either; overdraft needs to go first! Besides, I need to get out more with the kit I have. Not done nearly enough shooting recently; fireworks tomorrow though!

Massive thanks to everyone who voted; well done to everyone! I'm more glad I got a few votes on each of the three than actually winning!

In any case, I'm off to bed myself now so if everyone has a think about the suggested theme(s), then I can do it first thing tomorrow.

Cheers!


----------



## Onket (Nov 4, 2005)

Personally I reckon I'd do better at the 2nd option. But I want the first cos the entries are bound to be better.

Onket votes 1st category.

Now bed.


----------



## alef (Nov 4, 2005)

Congrats, mauvais mangue, well done! I like the sound of *all in the detail*, it means we could have entries that will take a good bit of studying to understand! Though rather than subtle, it can also mean something very small, or just extremely thorough. Anyway, you've given me something to ponder on my way into work this morning, and hopefully in the days that come if I can manage to take some new shots...


----------



## Chorlton (Nov 4, 2005)

i like landscapes myself and would like to flood he boar with pics of mountains at dawn.... shit i've worked against this haven't i?


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 4, 2005)

Well done with the win, mauvais mangue.  And for adding up.

I've sort of suggested before that last month's winner should add up the scores, so I was reluctantly resigned to doing that this morning. I wake up and it's all done and dusted. Great!


----------



## liberty (Nov 4, 2005)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> 1st- Shadows liberty (I just love this photo, it makes my brain feel restful in the same way a mondrian painting does)




That is the nicest thing I've heard today


----------



## exosculate (Nov 4, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Oooookaaaayyy...
> 
> I'd like someone to check it please, or at least the important bits.
> 
> ...




Well done - and your excel presentation is impressive too.


----------

